# Need Feedback: What Do Ya' Think About A Stock Auto 3.5 Alty In The 13s???



## 1QIKALTY (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wondering if you guys think it's possible after reading below. These are my most recent ETs and also what I plan on doing to try and get the 13s....


My previous best was a 14.25 @ 96.86. This weekend the weather was cooler although there were wind gusts in the 15-20mph range. Here's the slip.. 

60FT- 2.13 

1/8- 9.15 @ 78.42 

1/4- 14.22 @ 97.21 


Not a "big" difference but still a little better. Also, I think I could have gotten into the teens on a couple of passes. First two rounds of eliminations when the motor had cooled completely all the way down. I dialed in a .22 and went a .23 ON THE BRAKES @ 90mph. The second run the same thing- still dialed at a .22, went a .25 @ 93 on the brakes. I was pretty happy but wished I had stayed in it. I would have rather broke out and gotten into the teens than gone a few rounds. 

Well, as I've already said, next Fri. is the first T & T at my local track and I'm going to go ahead and do the ricer thing JUST ONE TIME to see how fast I can go. I'm not only removing the spare/ sub box/jack, but also the rear and passenger seats. I figure that should be worth another .1-.15, and if the air is good and all the planets are alined at the right time, maybe, just MAYBE I could see a 13.99. At least, that's what I'm shooting for... 

I'd love to be able to put up a # like that. I love being able to say I've done something with a car nobody else has done. I'm not saying it's gonna happen, but I'd definately say there's a chance. 


For anyone in the Richmond VA area interested in seeing me trying to pull this off in person, April 2nd is the night. It's a Fri and it will be at Richmond Dragway. Track opens at 5pm, runs start at 6pm, and track closes at 10pm. 




Jon


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

I think you can do it. If the wind is to your back that would help you alot to. But i think it can be done, Good luck


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

A 14.2 is a darn good time for a stock 3.5 MT. It's even more impressive
since you have an AT.
Considering Car & Driver's best was 14.6, Motorweek got a 14.4 and
Motor Trend got a 14.7, I'd say you did pretty good!

Heck, who knows, considering all the factors involved (driver, weather,
altitude, weight - remember a full 20 lb tank will add another 125 lbs to 
you car) you just might be able to pull off a 13.9. 
I'd sure like to see the slip if you did manage it...good luck!


----------

